# Quick DB Question



## Fevmeister (Oct 21, 2013)

I know you can set a timer for the machine to turn on, avoiding the need for a Wemo (or the like) but can you set a timer for the machine to turn itself off? Rather than having to wait the three hours to power off?


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

do you mean a built in timer? If you do not want a Wemo just buy an old fashioned timer plug for a couple of quid.......and make your mind up Bobby. that R is not going to be there long!


----------



## Fevmeister (Oct 21, 2013)

I know, im very interested. Have thrown out the Musica as an option!

Seriously considering that r58 but like the range of options in the SDB!


----------



## NickdeBug (Jan 18, 2015)

Fev - Sage DB has a wake up timer linked to the clock. It will remain at full temp for one hour and then go into stand by mode. This results in a slow decline in the boiler temp over time, but will turn off the heating element for the group head. If not reactivated (by pressing any button) the machine will turn off after 3 hours.

As the warm up time on the Sage is approx 3 mins for the boiler and probably no more than 10 mins for everything to be up to temp, the need for precise timing control is somewhat reduced. Nice to have it though!


----------



## Fevmeister (Oct 21, 2013)

I'm just wondering as I;m awake, made 3-4 shots and out the door within an hour of getting up.

Just wondering what the switching off process was after I had left the house!


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

p.s. that R58 will be sold before you decide.


----------



## Fevmeister (Oct 21, 2013)

jonc said:


> p.s. that R58 will be sold before you decide.


I know, quite the quandary for a wednesday morning!


----------



## Dallah (Jan 31, 2015)

If you just want it to be off then a quick press on the power button switched everything off without going through the 3 hours of slowly shutting down.


----------



## Fevmeister (Oct 21, 2013)

ridland said:


> If you just want it to be off then a quick press on the power button switched everything off without going through the 3 hours of slowly shutting down.


And would that leave the timer ready to automatically turn the machine on the next morning?


----------



## NickdeBug (Jan 18, 2015)

Fevmeister said:


> And would that leave the timer ready to automatically turn the machine on the next morning?


yes


----------



## Dallah (Jan 31, 2015)

That's my routine everyday. I turn it on briefly and manually just before bed to let it run a plain water back flush cycle to help keep things clean and sparkly. Sometimes I'm still in kitchen to turn it off, sometimes I just go to bed and let it shut down automatically. None of that affects it turning itself on every morning at 06:00 so it's ready to make my 1 double espresso in the kitchen and two mega flat white travellers for the commute to the office.

I love the convenience of the SDB. It's not shiny shiny but it makes managing an espresso addiction so much easier. And the espresso is tasty with all the preinfusion and temp variables.


----------



## risky (May 11, 2015)

ridland said:


> It's not shiny shiny


This is about the only downside I can find with the Sage gear. Just doesn't look very fancy.


----------



## Fevmeister (Oct 21, 2013)

risky said:


> This is about the only downside I can find with the Sage gear. Just doesn't look very fancy.


I'm waiting for the new dual boiler in black to come back in stock and think it's really nice


----------



## risky (May 11, 2015)

Fevmeister said:


> I'm waiting for the new dual boiler in black to come back in stock and think it's really nice


I don't know if the colour is the issue for me personally. Having said that, if they did a chrome version maybe it would look a bit more like a traditional machine. I just feel the sage looks a bit cheap. For that much money I want it to look fancy!


----------



## Fevmeister (Oct 21, 2013)

I think the sdb are a classy design and I think there are other machines out there that have a worse price / looks valuation! The la marzocco gs3 with all that bloody plastic around the group head for example!

Then again it's all personal opinion and that's what makes the world go round!


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

The more positive comments about a SDB that I read, the more interested I become!


----------



## Fevmeister (Oct 21, 2013)

Buy one!!! It's an expanding club


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

It's mainly the steam wand performance that I'm interested in but it does also have plenty of other features built-in that my present machine doesn't.

Bit put off by it not using an e61 group head though! And having to pay through the nose for the sage specific naked pf etc. ?


----------



## Dallah (Jan 31, 2015)

I know many many people worship at the altar of the e61 group. Frankly it is outdated technology. Few modern commercial machines still use it. The SDB has a heated group which is much more temperature stable and comes up to temperature in 10 minutes as opposed to 40 minutes for the e61. I can easily clean the SDB at the touch of a button. Even after a detergent clean I don't have to disassemble the group to lubricate it.

The expensive pf. Well it is expensive of that there is no doubt. However it is a high quality stainless steel piece of work. La Marzocco pfs are of the same sort of stainless steel and are even more expensive, so in that context the price is not out of hand.

The SDB is at the lower end of the price spectrum for dual boiler machines. The difference in price for the machine and most of the others is far more than £67, so overall its not an issue as even if you but the naked pf you have spent less money than you would have on a shiny shiny Italian machine with its standard e61 group and naked pf.


----------



## Dallah (Jan 31, 2015)

Fevmeister said:


> I think the sdb are a classy design and I think there are other machines out there that have a worse price / looks valuation! The la marzocco gs3 with all that bloody plastic around the group head for example!
> 
> Then again it's all personal opinion and that's what makes the world go round!


+1 on the gs3 - it is fugly and while we are calling names, everything produced by Fracino is fugly. Only when someone else designs a machine (L1) can they produce something that looks good. I would have loved to bought British but I'm not a lever person and the rest are, as I said, fugly.


----------



## Fevmeister (Oct 21, 2013)

With you on that one, the cherub and heavenly are as bad as it gets in design terms


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

The GS3 is a sex kitten, you've all had too much crack


----------



## Dallah (Jan 31, 2015)

jeebsy said:


> The GS3 is a sex kitten, you've all had too much crack


It is based on a design from the 70's. Nothing good (as far as design) came from the 70's. Its a fact so don't argue


----------



## risky (May 11, 2015)

Just gonna leave this here


__
http://instagr.am/p/5k7H0cirZu/

If I had the money for a GS3 I'd make sure I had enough left over for Specht to pimp it out.

I think they look amazing. Even before customisation.


----------



## Fevmeister (Oct 21, 2013)

I agree they look great but having spent 6-7k on a machine I wouldn't want to have to spend more to make it look how I like!


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Fevmeister said:


> I agree they look great but having spent 6-7k on a machine I wouldn't want to have to spend more to make it look how I like!


But then it would look like everyone else's


----------



## Dallah (Jan 31, 2015)

Pimped out GS3? Just get a Slayer and be done with it. If I had that sort of dosh it would be Slayer single group for sure.


----------



## Fevmeister (Oct 21, 2013)

Probably a synesso hydra one group for me w/ the digital timer


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Strada one group if we're being silly


----------



## robashton (May 9, 2015)

I'd get a speedster, you chaps are *all* wrong


----------



## Fevmeister (Oct 21, 2013)

That San remo opera that boots showed pics of is pretty special


----------



## risky (May 11, 2015)

Fevmeister said:


> That San remo opera that boots showed pics of is pretty special


Had a dream they made a single group of that the other night. Very odd. Too much coffee before bedtime obviously.


----------



## Fevmeister (Oct 21, 2013)

risky said:


> Had a dream they made a single group of that the other night. Very odd. Too much coffee before bedtime obviously.


I thought the same (but without the dreams) I'm sure if you went to them with unlimited money they'd do something for you.

With those type of commercial machines you'd need to upgrade your house as well so probably cost another couple of thousand in electrician / plumber costs too.

wonder if the guys last week were able to have a go on the three group that was present? Or the art throw down was on a diff set up?


----------

